# TF Mabs 210mm



## ModRQC (Sep 7, 2020)

*Fujiwara – Maboroshi no Meito White #1 Gyuto 210mm*
341 / 216 / *212* … *53* / 43 / 26 … *3.1* / 2.3 / 1.7 / *1.1* … *+20* … *207g* … ***

Long *(Total/Blade/Edge)… *High *(Heel/Half/Tip -35)…* Thick *(Heel/Half/Tip -35/Tip -10)…* 
Balance *(Chin = 0)… *Weight*_…* Cutting OOTB *_( *** Poor* ** *Avg **** *Good* ***** Great)


According to Knifewear’s description: _“A visionary sword celebrated in victory”_ – this of course not the vendor’s assessment, but the meaning of Maboroshi no Meito. The vendor’s assessment is that this is a bold claim, but stands true yadda yadda yadda. The same vendor also provides a YT capsule where we get to hear a bit of the philosophy of the maker. I feel it’s good as any a key to understand the name and its claim, the maker and his product. My personal take at the end of this review is closely tied to this video.



On with the review…

*FIT & FINISH: 3.5/6

Handle: 1/2*
_Aesthetics, Ergonomics_






Well it’s a crap start for sure where aesthetics is concerned – that is zero point, by the way. A sad thing too since this handle has a desirable shape and high quality pakka, it could at least have gotten the easy half point. At that price, and considering a type of handle that isn’t so easy to replace, it constitutes a major flaw. There’s just nothing that is done right here: bolster is scuffed and stained and somewhat ill-shaped, welding marks obvious and ugly, spine deformed where it occurred; scales aren’t up to scale (pun intended) leaving cracks and epoxy showing just about everywhere, with even one of the rivets grounded to a slope with the scale where it shouldn’t be, and lest we forget, ugly grind marks on the tang.

Now, for ergonomics, we have a full point: once you’re not looking at it, this handle feels just right in hand, and the particular of Maboroshi/Denka – that famous finger insert at the choil – is much more brilliant than I would have given it credit for before getting to appreciate it firsthand, as it seems to always offer a resting place with many grips and make the balance perfect – provided your finger fits. Add a balance point 20mm forward (also refreshing for a Yo), ample height for finger placement and suddenly the heft of this knife starts to blend in magnificently with the whole concept. The handle is terribly done, but this knife is perfect as a Yo.





Left to right:_ Hammer Pinch; Choke Pinch; Finger on Spine; Light Pinch; Nimble Pinch_

*Blade: 0.5/2*
_Choil, Spine_

We won’t lose too much time fretting over this: the blade was forged and cut to shape without any visible flaw; the choil was rounded enough to be comfortable, but not enough to feel smooth; it was however rounded on both sides, and we’ll see later on that we have a pretty symmetrical grind with this knife, so lefties are truly welcome to celebrate too. The spine is well polished but not rounded or otherwise eased. Standard presentation of a Yo handle J-knife… at less than half the price! I sure expected the choil – and finger insert, crown jewel of the lineup – to be done more meticulously. The spine is just thick enough to make for a nice firm grip without too much discomfort; however only half a point for the choil is all this criterion deserves.

*Finish: 2/2 *
_Aesthetics, Maintenance_






I like the tsuchime finish here, it may be basic but it is sober and just the right counterpart of character to this knife. Stainless cladding and shallow hammer marks means maintenance is the easiest possible, and the grind pattern of the main bevel is consistent and glittery; cladding line looks awesome. Reactivity is quite tame for White #1. At last I find something satisfying here...


*EXPERIENCE: 2.5/4

Box: 0/1*
_Aesthetics vs. Safeguarding_






I would have liked much better a real wood box with no photo, but that’s just me. The cheap laminated faux wood AND picture however just look pretentious. In fact, here they could have only but bubble wrapped this knife AND done the handle correctly, and I’d be more satisfied. It could have been the standard J-Knife box half-point score I usually give, but a cheap corrugated cardboard fold and usual VCI fold couldn’t prevent a box too narrow to squeeze the heel of the blade and rub at it all along, resulting with a deformed box and a pretty dull heel, where otherwise OOTB sharpening, despite some flaws we’ll see below, would probably have hit my Good spot anyway judging from the belly and tip. It could have been worse: the heel could have sustained trauma along the way from Japan to here. Perhaps it has at a level I cannot see.

Safeguarding to me is important, not just a criterion filler: it’s the main reason why I keep the box as a criterion for a knife review to begin with – these things tend to journey quite a bit before finding their long term user – and why as a standard I rarely give full marks on J-knives boxes: safeguarding isn’t their strong suit.

*Performance: 2.5/3 *
_Profile, Geometry, Grind_

It’s a weird thing, my buying of this knife. It was among the blades I kept lingering for since I started looking into better/J knives a year back or so, a bit like the Deep Impact I bought from BST a while ago: the Mabs attracted me then, up until when I recently ordered it – a bargain made it more appealing than it usually is. Still I had heard all the talk – yes, the greatness expressed by many owners, but also the flaws, the all-over-the-place profile, the finish, the fact that it’s not in any way truly better than the Nashiji line for the price… to sum up it’s a bit of a lottery going into such a purchase, especially ordered online without prior handling, or firsthand approbation, of the unit bought.






Let me just say also that this kind of profile is an acquired taste. Recently my appreciation for a longer flat spot directly at the heel evolved somehow, after using a Masahiro VC (208/46), Ittetsu W#1 (188/46) and Y. Tanaka W#2 (198/46). These three kindly inclined me to put much more consideration into a shorter heel flat spot but very progressive belly for shorter Gyutos (180-210). It seems to suit my style and angle to cutting surface just a tad better. My love with the Mabs was also the high-hardness expertly treated steel combined with some weight and generous height, righteous spinal tapering and balance forward. I could live with what I knew wasn’t so righteous about it. Turns out the Mabs not only works for me but is just about the greatest knife I have tried for this length, period. Made me remember why I was all about taller knives for a while, and this unit specifically is quite generous at 53mm – I think those are called for 50-51 usually. Perhaps why the box didn’t fit the heel but it’s no excuse.






Geometry ideally needs some thinning here with multiple measurements along the length averaging 0.4mm thickness just above the edge, and 1.4mm thickness at 10mm above the edge. It works mighty fine already as it is though, has a righteous inclination towards being great if treated with some thinning and shouldn’t put up too much of a fight getting there with such well-defined bevels ready to be picked up on the stones.






Grind is that other thing where I expected full marks and was mildly disappointed: it is righteous for the most part and great looking, however both bevels go narrower down to the tip, and there is that obvious “high” spot on the right side of the tip where the grinding wasn’t carried consistently through. Those are no big deal all considered since the knife works so well and felt very good with tip prep. I remove half a point overall for both geometry and grind – more love was expected at the price. The sharpening was a nice job where sharp is concerned, and notwithstanding the dull heel from the box, but not so nice where standard professional finish and aesthetics is concerned. There are a fair bit of scuffs and irregular beveling all along the edge and at the heels on both sides, as well as for the tip on one side that also shows a clear overgrind marking from the use of a completely off angle at one point. I myself have inflicted worse damage than that and sometimes still tend to… what can I say, words of encouragement? Nice job you noob sharpener like me… but as we uncover more and more flaws one gets to wonder: is even the expertise of heat treating and forging really behind what TF sells nowadays?






*Overall Score: 6/10




*


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 7, 2020)

*Personal take: *

_Dear Fujiwara-San,

I kind of love my Maboroshi, but didn’t feel so much warmth and wouldn’t readily call it a visionary success, nor would I say that it has been very well taken care of. For one thing, you should probably fire that dude who fits and grinds the handles on your knives.

I’d like to say that you make such great knives sir, and perhaps the parts you do are actually great, but there isn’t much of any greatness reflected in the knife I received. Is that poor excuse of workmanship what you refer to in your parabola of pearls casted before swine? I’m asking because indeed there’s a very good chance that the swine won’t distinguish it from mud and will defecate all over it.

The knife actually feels awesome in use, sir, and I’ll thank you for that because I’m that kind of guy. Your price tag isn’t reflected in the overall quality – not one bit – but then again I bit the bullet and I’m glad I did. Please don’t imagine my face though, that will be quite alright. I’m trying hard as it is to forget yours, so I’ll cut this short and just say that if you’re going to sell this knife at that price, cut the ********. You’re in it for the money. You don’t care about the knife education of your users. You don’t care if they understand the quality of your knives or not. How could you, since you don’t care about the quality of your knives yourself?

Sincerely,
A surprisingly satisfied customer who I wouldn’t take for granted were I you…_


----------



## Inosuke Hashibira (Sep 7, 2020)

Great review, I enjoyed your write up on the knives that you buy. Thank you. keep it up


----------



## Villanelle (Sep 7, 2020)

I like how he says he ‘imagines the faces of his users’. Well if they don’t have confused looks in their eyes as they squint in disbelief at subpar finishing he isn’t doing it right. 

Also not sure why I find this video kinda creepy... I actually do like using his knives but his philosophy just seems so disconnected from what he actually puts out. It’s odd...


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Sep 7, 2020)

Great review. And it’s probably the thickest right above the edge (0.4mm) among hand made J knives out there. I can’t wait to see the denka I ordered.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks guys for having a look and leaving feedback!



Villanelle said:


> I like how he says he ‘imagines the faces of his users’. Well if they don’t have confused looks in their eyes as they squint in disbelief at subpar finishing he isn’t doing it right.
> 
> Also not sure why I find this video kinda creepy... I actually do like using his knives but his philosophy just seems so disconnected from what he actually puts out. It’s odd...



He thinks very highly of himself, and is a somewhat cold personality, is what transpires to me from this video. Possibly highly intelligent too. Coupled with comments the like of « pearls before swine » there’s a sociopathic vibe coming off of him somehow. I entirely agree with the creepy part.


----------



## MarcelNL (Sep 7, 2020)

You make it sound like a great combination; a cunning sorcerer making wicked blades


----------



## spaceconvoy (Sep 7, 2020)

I was wondering if it might be an unsympathetic translation, but no, that's literally what he says. Typical stuck up Tokyoite


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 7, 2020)

Looks like that TF could benefit from a good thinning along the blade road/edge.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 7, 2020)

spaceconvoy said:


> I was wondering if it might be an unsympathetic translation, but no, that's literally what he says. Typical stuck up Tokyoite



Thanks for verification!



Corradobrit1 said:


> Looks like that TF could benefit from a good thinning along the blade road/edge.



Yep as mentionned in the review it is rather thick avg 0.4mm just over edge and 1.4mm at 1cm from the edge. However the main bevels should be easy to work with. To date I found a slight wedging when halving onions but really this thick heavy bastard behaves well through most food - efficient geometry.


----------



## Receiver52 (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks for the great review. I’m interested I getting a Denka so every bit of info about TF is helpful.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 7, 2020)

Now that I have the Mabs and enjoy it I almost regret not shelling out for the Denka. Perhaps it’s the one that’s truly worth the money... but at the same time if it’s to come with as terrible a handle I’d have a real hard time stomaching the price. 

I have another knife that I want, then I’ll take a break, enjoy what I have, put some money aside and go custom I think.


----------



## wombat (Sep 8, 2020)

It does look like it needs some thinning. Mine was even thicker behind the edge when new but still cut well. Had it thinned and it's great now


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 8, 2020)

All in good time. I'm finishing a huge thinning project as it is, still have to resharpen the knife tomorrow to be done with it. Moreover I didn't use the Mabs enough yet - we're not serious she and I yet so I cannot ask her to lose weight. I'll sleep with her a couple more times, and if it's truly a fit, we'll get there.


----------



## wombat (Sep 8, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> All in good time. I'm finishing a huge thinning project as it is, still have to resharpen the knife tomorrow to be done with it. Moreover I didn't use the Mabs enough yet - we're not serious she and I yet so I cannot ask her to lose weight. I'll sleep with her a couple more times, and if it's truly a fit, we'll get there.


Fair enough  
Here's mine:


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 8, 2020)

That's seems about right indeed. But I'd rather try and use that extra thickness to thin down with some convexing, while still keeping a bit more bulk behind the edge. Like the workhorse aspect of this knife, and with high HRC White steel I'd rather not go extremely thin, especially since not all my cutting surfaces would be approved around here, but I still use them all with all knives. That's also why I prefer to do the job myself.


----------



## valdim (Sep 9, 2020)

Inosuke Hashibira said:


> Great review, I enjoyed your write up on the knives that you buy. Thank you. keep it up


+1
@ModRQC Your letter to Fujiwara-San...I don't think he would understand a word...it's the style of a writer.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 9, 2020)

valdim said:


> +1
> @ModRQC Your letter to Fujiwara-San...I don't think he would understand a word...it's the style of a writer.



Aaaaah... you see I’m inclined to think that TF, would he have an interlocutor the likes of (top of my head) @Barclid @daveb @labor of love who have tried all sorts of knives and know their ****, he would still think they are underserving swine.


----------



## daveb (Sep 9, 2020)

I am categorically denying that I know my s***, nor have ever asserted that I know my s***.

I do know a little about what I like but would be hard pressed to tell you why I like it.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 9, 2020)

Lucky us that you don’t!


----------



## labor of love (Sep 9, 2020)

Yeah, I just talk a lot. I’m definitely no TF expert.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 9, 2020)

Didn’t imply you guys put yourself forward as such or anything at all. Just that I don’t feel from his ways in the video that he would respect even the views of those who surely fill a criterion of understanding the quality of a knife,


----------



## daveb (Sep 9, 2020)

You mean he's humble and self-depreciating? Just like Mazaki?


----------



## Henry (Oct 8, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Now that I have the Mabs and enjoy it I almost regret not shelling out for the Denka. Perhaps it’s the one that’s truly worth the money... but at the same time if it’s to come with as terrible a handle I’d have a real hard time stomaching the price.
> 
> I have another knife that I want, then I’ll take a break, enjoy what I have, put some money aside and go custom I think.


I have multiple Denkas. All terrible handles, great blades.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 9, 2020)

Henry said:


> I have multiple Denkas. All terrible handles, great blades.


I know a guy.... no, not that one


----------



## damiano (Oct 9, 2020)

So, did you end up keeping and using it? What is your view now, one month later?


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 9, 2020)

Henry said:


> I have multiple Denkas. All terrible handles, great blades.


CM and MC make better handles at a similar or lower price point.


----------



## MarcelNL (Oct 9, 2020)

I am really wondering how much of a difference a handle makes when using a pinch grip?


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 9, 2020)

I find it hard to get enthusiastic about a great blade when it's attached to an ugly, artlessly installed, janky-ass handle. Especially blades at this price point.


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 9, 2020)

I used a gyuto for a week without a handle. Tough choice, I guess it depends on the maker I quess...pinchgrip or not


----------



## inferno (Oct 9, 2020)

MarcelNL said:


> I am really wondering how much of a difference a handle makes when using a pinch grip?



almost none. thats why i make weird ass shapes. it doesn't matter anyway. better make em look cool instead then


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 9, 2020)

Effectively about the handle, it doesn't matter, and I must admit it can be brought back to shape, minimizing the flaws to unimportant and hard to see except two inches from it.


----------



## ModRQC (Oct 9, 2020)

Wahnamhong said:


> So, did you end up keeping and using it? What is your view now, one month later?



Looky here...





__





Serious Project: Maboroshi thinning


Now now, that's some real fun. First step: getting it ready Good old sandpaper. I was preoccupied by a couple of obvious high spots on the wide bevel, especially at the tip. Contrary to my expectations, it was a short and sweet job to grind these away with automotive #180. Also most of the...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Henry (Oct 9, 2020)

btbyrd said:


> I find it hard to get enthusiastic about a great blade when it's attached to an ugly, artlessly installed, janky-ass handle. Especially blades at this price point.



Handle are as described in this review however are functional. The blade on the Denka and its performance makes me always enthusiastic to pick these knives. I don't ever notice the poor fit and finish on my Denkas when I use them. From a distance, I think they are beautiful, up close you see the poor craftsmanship on these handles.


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 9, 2020)

It takes a lot of intentionally bad work to make a non-functional handle. I just don't understand why the quality of a handle on a $1000 knife is easily surpassed by the handle on a $75 Tojiro DP (or any other cheap J-knife, really).


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 17, 2020)

Update on my TF Mab. Since I got my Gengetsu haven't been using the TF Mab. at all. Have a heavy blade for avocado seeds etc. Then the small blades we both use. Like small Carter & 180 TF Nashiji that we both like.

The edge was patina so never thought twice about it. When sharpening checked out the Mab. and saw surface rust spots inside the patina. Figured quick fix with King Hyper 1K stone.

Laid blade on stone so to catch top edge of clad line to clean up spots. Found that had a overgrind backside 1cm from heel dip about 2cm long. Worked it a while couldn't hit patina on flat stone. I will fix it tomorrow.


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 17, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Update on my TF Mab. Since I got my Gengetsu haven't been using the TF Mab. at all. Have a heavy blade for avocado seeds etc. Then the small blades we both use. Like small Carter & 180 TF Nashiji that we both like.
> 
> The edge was patina so never thought twice about it. When sharpening checked out the Mab. and saw surface rust spots inside the patina. Figured quick fix with King Hyper 1K stone.
> 
> Laid blade on stone so to catch top edge of clad line to clean up spots. Found that had a overgrind backside 1cm from heel dip about 2cm long. Worked it a while couldn't hit patina on flat stone. I will fix it tomorrow.



That's a shame so near the edge. Best of luck!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 18, 2020)

Sorry for crappy grind shot with my phone. Thinned out the overgrind thinned both sides all along blade.

It came with vertical scratches from grinding wheel. I still need to take out few remaining.


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 18, 2020)

Neat work!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 19, 2020)

Sharpened it finish 4K Gesshin soaker.
Seems to cut little better esp tip that thinned little more. I do like the Wa handle on this knife. The profile with tall heel. The grind works but not special like some other Japan blades.


----------



## kevin (Nov 23, 2020)

Tsubaya White #1 Nakiri by TF Thinned


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Nov 23, 2020)

kevin said:


> Tsubaya White #1 Nakiri by TF ThinnedView attachment 103967



whew! nice work 

more pictures please


----------



## adam92 (Dec 5, 2020)

kevin said:


> Tsubaya White #1 Nakiri by TF ThinnedView attachment 103967


Wow！hope to see more picture, the edge looks so thin, must be cut though carrot like butter


----------



## ModRQC (Dec 5, 2020)

I wanna play, too!


----------



## JimMaple98 (Dec 14, 2020)

Thinking about getting a TF Mab, i am able to get one that has been checked over for overgrinds and with a substantial discount ($350USD) was going to clean up the handle myself and make it a little project and a knife that lives at work, but goddamn those handles look rough.

otherwise I will end up getting _another_ ironclad 
spend my money elsewhere or plunge?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Dec 14, 2020)

JimMaple98 said:


> Thinking about getting a TF Mab, i am able to get one that has been checked over for overgrinds and with a substantial discount ($350USD) was going to clean up the handle myself and make it a little project and a knife that lives at work, but goddamn those handles look rough.
> 
> otherwise I will end up getting _another_ ironclad
> spend my money elsewhere or plunge?



You don't cut with the handle  Do it.

hehe
Someone on BST will buy it if you don't like it anyway


----------



## Runner_up (Dec 14, 2020)

As long as we're posting... I love my 210mm Maboroshi. TF are awesome knives if you can get over the rough handles and a little wonkiness.


----------



## tostadas (Jan 28, 2021)

Both this and the Toyama/Wat are high on my list of ones to try. Not sure which to try first.


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 28, 2021)

Mabs.


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 28, 2021)

If you’re ready to work.


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 28, 2021)

Still regret selling this one. Only regrets in 12 sold and two traded.


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 28, 2021)

And 4 I basically gave away... 

this is saying something for TF all the hate can’t account for.

Then again it’s a 600 bucks project knife, I get the hate.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 28, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> Then again it’s a 600 bucks project knife, I get the hate.


$600? Is that Aussie or CDN $? 210 Mabs are US$330 direct.


----------



## tostadas (Jan 28, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> And 4 I basically gave away...
> 
> this is saying something for TF all the hate can’t account for.
> 
> Then again it’s a 600 bucks project knife, I get the hate.



After reading all of the feedback about poor F&F and wonky grinds, I had many reservations, especially for the price tag. Luckily was able to get a very nice Morihei version from a wonderful KKF member in 180mm. I can see how random gaps in the handle can be concerning. But after cutting with it... oh my. I do not understand what specifically about it set it apart from my other knives, but it was really really... really nice. Also it feels much heavier than my scale reads. I had to weigh it several times to make sure I wasnt missing something. Scale reads 158g, but still felt heavier when held side by side with some different knives I have that are 168g, 169g, and 182g.

I previously set a hard limit for myself of $300 for a knife purchase (new or used). I feel like that is going to change very soon.


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 28, 2021)

tostadas said:


> After reading all of the feedback about poor F&F and wonky grinds, I had many reservations, especially for the price tag. Luckily was able to get a very nice Morihei version from a wonderful KKF member in 180mm. I can see how random gaps in the handle can be concerning. But after cutting with it... oh my. I do not understand what specifically about it set it apart from my other knives, but it was really really... really nice. Also it feels much heavier than my scale reads. I had to weigh it several times to make sure I wasnt missing something. Scale reads 158g, but still felt heavier when held side by side with some different knives I have that are 168g, 169g, and 182g.
> 
> I previously set a hard limit for myself of $300 for a knife purchase (new or used). I feel like that is going to change very soon.



Mabs is pretty forward balance for a Yo - so probably even more with a Wa. In both cases might explain your feeling of weight. You should have tried my Shi.Han with the original ho wood and +40mm balance for a 210mm. It basically felt heavier than my Mabs by a fair bit, but still was some 12g less - and for sure, the Mabs felt heavier than any other quality knife I had tried until the Shi.Han, but back then it WAS the heaviest quality knife I had tried.


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 28, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> $600? Is that Aussie or CDN $? 210 Mabs are US$330 direct.



Yep was going with the nicest actual CAD price on a Canadian vendor. I paid mine about 500$ CAD from a Canadian vendor with a deal. Which was close enough to direct for me to bite the bullet, knowing it would be easy to send it back to vendor if it was a dud.

All the more reason to regret selling - it's the only knife I basically lost nothing selling back, but it was stupid to sell so soon, I should have kept it until the Denka, especially since I traded the W#1 that came to replace the Mabs. I'm living by a rule of only one knife for one steel now - this to save my bank account, since it's hard to find a different steel with prices I'm willing to pay once I get down the basic popular carbons and the only couple of SS/PM/Tool steels I'm really down with. My other point being that I steer away of any carbide rich steel.

When I'll get my Denka, it'll probably be direct since I can't see any chance on a Canadian vendor so far to meet the direct price.

Edit: even less scoring a red pakka.


----------



## tostadas (Jan 28, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> Mabs is pretty forward balance for a Yo - so probably even more with a Wa. In both cases might explain your feeling of weight. You should have tried my Shi.Han with the original ho wood and +40mm balance for a 210mm. It basically felt heavier than my Mabs by a fair bit, but still was some 12g less - and for sure, the Mabs felt heavier than any other quality knife I had tried until the Shi.Han, but back then it WAS the heaviest quality knife I had tried.



That's the weird part. The TF is +0, whereas the other knives range from +10 to +40


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 28, 2021)

So 180mm are neutrals? Yours must surely be a Yo then. Well I guess I should have anticipated it. But then it goes into the poetry of TFs... it feels like one damn hell of a knife, still nimbler than that impression suggests. But IDK. I still can't pinpoint it. I sold mine partly thinking I would quickly nail down what felt so magical about it once it was gone, and in trying heavy/heavier knives a bit all across the board. But I still can't nail it down exactly. It even induced some errors - I just went for sheer length and weight and workhorse grind with the taller Kawamura Y. Tanaka that replaced the Mabs as a W#1... and was plain wrong going so far. It was manageable, but a tad too much knife for me still, and nowhere magical like the Mabs.

Just buy the Mabs if that's what you're aiming for. And since you're US based, I was surprised to see how low priced, even compared to direct, units on Strata were just because they are the Morihei branded ones. If there still is a 210mm left go grab it. Much easier returning it to them if it's plain wrong than you can do buying direct.


----------



## tostadas (Jan 28, 2021)

ModRQC said:


> So 180mm are neutrals? Yours must surely be a Yo then. Well I guess I should have anticipated it. But then it goes into the poetry of TFs... it feels like one damn hell of a knife, still nimbler than that impression suggests. But IDK. I still can't pinpoint it. I sold mine partly thinking I would quickly nail down what felt so magical about it once it was gone, and in trying heavy/heavier knives a bit all across the board. But I still can't nail it down exactly. It even induced some errors - I just went for sheer length and weight and workhorse grind with the taller Kawamura Y. Tanaka that replaced the Mabs as a W#1... and was plain wrong going so far. It was manageable, but a tad too much knife for me still, and nowhere magical like the Mabs.
> 
> Just buy the Mabs if that's what you're aiming for. And since you're US based, I was surprised to see how low priced, even compared to direct, units on Strata were just because they are the Morihei branded ones. If there still is a 210mm left go grab it. Much easier returning it to them if it's plain wrong than you can do buying direct.


Correct, its a yo


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 28, 2021)

tostadas said:


> Both this and the Toyama/Wat are high on my list of ones to try. Not sure which to try first.


Then you are ready for the TF or Watanabe thread


----------



## tostadas (Jan 28, 2021)

lemeneid said:


> Then you are ready for the TF or Watanabe thread


I've already read through it in its entirety twice. I think you would approve of my conclusion.


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 28, 2021)

tostadas said:


> I've already read through it in its entirety twice. I think you would approve of my conclusion.


Yea, I’ve tried both and they’re amazing. Different animals, but amazing.


----------

